# rebranded cc's- getting judged.. are they safe?



## twin mum 27

Hi all. I recently started my cloth nappy experience with some hippybottomus nappies. 

The prints are cute, seem decent quality to me, including the inserts.. as soon as i mentioned this in a fb i get slammed for buying rebranded china cheapies.. firstly i didnt realise they were, im new and naive.. secondly, are they really that bad?! I also bought off a local WAHM and the prints are Alva Baby ones.. i didnt know at the time either. .

I was getting told im putting my baby in danger by using these as u dont know what chemicals are used in them etc when theyre made.. should i be worried? 

I dont expect them to last as long or well as the expensive nappies, but really? Im harming my baby? 

I feel like im a terrible mum and have wasted money..


----------



## Dream.dream

https://www.fluffloveuniversity.com/learn-about-cloth-diapers/are-chinese-made-diapers-safe/

They are perfectly safe done feel bad. We use them too. Alot of other brands that are nit china cheapies are also produced in china and other places. People can be mean but they arent any less safe than more expensive brands


----------



## Dream.dream

https://www.fluffloveuniversity.com/learn-about-cloth-diapers/are-chinese-made-diapers-safe/

They are perfectly safe we use them too. Im aorry people were mean. Even alot of higher prices diapers use products that are made or the diapers themselves are manufactured in china. Dont feel bad


----------



## kajastarlight

I use them too. I do a big mental eye roll whenever anyone starts with the "you don't know what chemicals they use" stuff. Most of the things everyone regularly uses was made in China. 
Your fine, Mama, no worries.


----------



## PoppyPainting

We had some Alva Baby nappies. We didn't experience any problems and the prints were super cute!


----------

